# Watlington (OX) cycle club



## e-rider (20 Feb 2018)

last summer I saw on a number of occasions a cycling club pass through Watlington on either a Monday, Tuesday or Thursday evening - does anyone know what road club this was likely to be? A quick search online only shows Didcot, or Wallingford CTC as nearby clubs - I don't think it was either of these.


----------



## Rooster1 (20 Feb 2018)

Crickey, i'm from the area. Can you remember what colour they had on. 

So many good clubs around, too many to list but I will give it a go.


----------



## Rooster1 (20 Feb 2018)

British Cycling have a nice lookup form..
https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/c...de=Watlington&go-ride-club=0&cleared_filter=0
So many results though!!!


----------



## e-rider (22 Feb 2018)

Thame CC


----------



## e-rider (2 Mar 2018)

but apparently they dont do evening rides in summer - it sure looked like their kit - maybe it was a few informal rides


----------

